
Hailo tried to take on Uber – but now its brand is being killed off - rusk
http://uk.businessinsider.com/hailo-tried-take-on-uber-now-merger-with-mytaxi-daimler-2016-7
======
rusk
I miss Hailo :'(

 _MyTaxi_ has been a disaster from the off.

